# What's wrong with my P's eye?



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

The video is self explanatory. He's had this condition for a few months now and it's getting worse!

What can be done to make it better, I also noticed that he cannot see from that eye as well.

Your opinions and suggestions please.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

You better check your water mate, those fish are gasping for breath. The eye looks like it may have been an injury that's infected due to bad water quality. No offence intended.


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

That's alright. Any opinions are welcome at this moment.

I do an 80% water change once a week. Is that not enough? It's a 200G tank. The gasping is not always, they do that when they are freaked out after water changes or tank cleaning. That's why their color is pale as well.

Should i isolate him and use salt treatment?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ahmed said:


> That's alright. Any opinions are welcome at this moment.
> 
> I do an 80% water change once a week. Is that not enough? It's a 200G tank. The gasping is not always, they do that when they are freaked out after water changes or tank cleaning. That's why their color is pale as well.
> *
> Should i isolate him and use salt treatment?*


 Id try that, or just treat the whole tank with salt. You could drop the water level about an inch or two so the filters throw the water on the surface for better oxygenation if you dont mind some noise for a bit.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

id also suggest isolating him and using salt treatment. plus now that he is in a weakened condition the other p's may start picking on him.

and 80% water change is more than enough. infact in my opinion i think its too much as your removing alot of the established water. which is also probably causing the stress to your fish. try only doing a 50% water change next time.

not sure whats causing the eye to be like that. but it doe slook like and infection. but im not 100% sure


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> That's alright. Any opinions are welcome at this moment.
> 
> I do an 80% water change once a week. Is that not enough? It's a 200G tank. The gasping is not always, they do that when they are freaked out after water changes or tank cleaning. That's why their color is pale as well.
> *
> Should i isolate him and use salt treatment?*


 Id try that, or just treat the whole tank with salt. You could drop the water level about an inch or two so the filters throw the water on the surface for better oxygenation if you dont mind some noise for a bit.
[/quote]
I would add a powerhead.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I am all about water changes but 80% is to much. Try doing 2 30% water changes a week and you will have less problems. For the eye its a lost cause I dont think you can do anything at this point to save it.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree that 80% is excessive, unless you were getting ammonia and such with less. As long as you do water changes properly, its ok, but still not really nessisary. For that large of a water change you need to dechlorinate and get the temperature close. If you always do that much, a drip system could make it much easier


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I would isolate and treat for popeye as a precaution. Unfortunately if he is blind in that eye it is permanent.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ya never want to do more than a 50% water change within an 8 hour time period.

How long has his eye been like that?

I'm no moderator, but shouldn't this be in the "Disease and Injury" forum?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

that looks like pop eye to me.......if you add salt, it will take away oxygen from the tank, they are 
breathing very hard and it will probably stress them even more.

imo.....get some maracin and treat the whole tank, do add a powerhead, a bubbler will not add
oxygen to the water, currant does. treat for popeye and add pimafix and melafix, i wouldnt use
salt till you get things under control

should work its self out ok after that.....


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks guys.. will get on it right away.

Will report back with results.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Looks like popeye to me too. I'd start treatment right away.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

x2


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

IMO those large water changes are the problem.
I bet that all that fresh water/chlorine in the tank is killing off the bacteria in the filters.

I would dose with salt as has been said for now.
Do only a 25% water change on your next one and 
start doing 40-50% water changes weekly after that and everything should return to normal in a few weeks.

Is nobody else noticing that their jaws are swallon open along with the heavy breathing.
I would check your params with a proper test kit asap and I'll bet you've got a nitrite or ammo spike going on.
Post your params so we can better assist you and good luck with this


----------

